# How do you like my display?



## sarahcycled (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been to a few shows now, mostly outdoors and I'm not making much more than the booth fee in sales. Is there something I can do to make my booth more enticing?





Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## karenbeth (Aug 1, 2014)

I would use a more neutral cloth, lots of signs and easy to see prices


----------



## lsg (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice, but maybe a lighter solid cloth so your soap will show off better. I also suggest a big sign or a banner with your company name.


----------



## Aline (Aug 1, 2014)

Do you have a banner that we can't see in the photo?


----------



## sarahcycled (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't have a banner yet. That's another question I had, I dint know where to get one made. 

Also with the cloth, I can see why I may need a less busy cloth, but I also want to keep some color in my display so it stands out-- especially on dreary days.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## PrairieLights (Aug 1, 2014)

Banners - print shop - often mail stores too. Not too bad in price.


----------



## Jencat (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree with using a less busy fabric.  Also, maybe try putting signs on the front of the crates.  They'd be easier to read and there wouldn't be so much bare brown wood.  I like the way the round soaps on the left look because there's contrast between them and the platform they are on.  The other soaps don't stand out as well in the picture because of the brown wrappers on brown platforms.  If you go with a solid color fabric could you paint the platforms to make the soap pop more?  I'm always drawn to color and pretty shiny things.  I'm more likely to walk past if there are a lot of somber colors.


----------



## Kittie (Aug 1, 2014)

I am a DYI, if it were me, I like your setup, but it is empty, despite having products laid out. But I agree with the others, you do need a banner. If you need to do it on the less expensive side, then you could go to fabric store, and get the length of your table plus enough to give at least a 1/2 inch hem on all the edges. Wash in washer in hot water first to get it ready to paint, dry on hot in dryer. Then iron it nicely. Measure the Hems or have someone else who sews do the hemminn on ALL 4 edges for a finished look. Iron your measured hems first, then hem. 
The drape should also be wide enough to lay on your table about 10-12 inches and hang over. Most fabrics these days are 45" wide. Make that part of your table product design. Maybe consider making a round piece out of same fabric leftovers, you can even piece it together from the long scrap you'll have left over, no one would be the wiser, to help pull it all together. You should have about 18" wide length left over to do this. Your banner should drape over the front at least 2-3 inches above and below your letters. 

Then, plan out your shop name's letters, spaced out nicely, and lightly draw the letters on paper first, tape enough sheets of printer paper together, side to side, hard to say, TALL or portrait view, tape the sides together. Use this to practice your letters. Printer paper is cheap. Do it as many times as necessary til you see what you want. Unless you decide to do what I will mention later. 

You're creative :arrow: I know you can do this. :razz:

Don't get overly fancy, just easy to read and neat looking letters. Look at Fonts on MS Word program, or other program that has different fonts. If you don't have Word, then you could also do a search online, font designers usually show you the whole alphabet. If you have a printer, and MS Word, you could also do one letter to a page, yes it will use a lot of black ink, but then you could cut them out, and use them as a pattern for your cloth drape. (If you have a printer that will print cardstock, that is what I would use, it's stiffer and easy to draw around with a "Fabric Pencil")

Your letters should be about 9-10 inches tall for a table that size. They should not be crowded. Nicely drawn lightly with pencil and using a blue paint a bit darker than the blue on your table drape, paint the letters in just like a sign painter. Dharma Trading Company somewhere in California, sells quantity fabric paints (I've spent thousands there) and is better than what you can find in craft stores. DTC knows their stuff when it comes to fabric and paints. (I'm a silk painter) Also buy a small size of white paint, same brand, in case the blue you get is too dark. You don't want a navy blue! Call them up and tell them you need a thick enough (and able to be gentle handwashable) fabric PAINT to do lettering on a medium weight fabric. Also tell them how big your letters are and also how fancy, you might need 3 diff sized brushes, depending on letters you choose. It must be thicker than the typical good quality quilting fabric, but not so thick as cotton duck cloth. Maybe you could highlight the blue letters with an off white paint, not a lot, just a few light lines at tops and bottoms of letters. Less is more and will help pull the letters nicely onto that busy background table cloth. 

LASTLY, I feel you need your shop name in at least 2-3 places, on your signs in front of your products. Maybe one 10" wide sign on a wood dowel stuck into a round or even square base heavy enough to hold it down without tipping easy, closest to Eye level is always best! Do it in complementary colors against your banner lettering colors. I'm thinking kind of a giant copy of your business card including logo, but with less information on it, and I already know you are wearing a nice name badge ;o) 

Lastly, I think you should be able to do this for just about $50, what would cost you 200-300 for one as nice as what I know you can make :-o

I forgot to say, each of your trays, like in a candy or confectionary shop, Starbuck's, has a card in front of each tray with their shop name on it, and the name of the product.
Also, the table cloths won't look as busy once your get the banner made. I think it will look very nice, as I can envision the whole thing in my head already. I hope you can too. Once you see it in your head, you will be able to make it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 1, 2014)

I would put all products in displays that allow prospective customers to walk right up to view to them easily. In my experience, I would say the table in back will not get a lot of interest -- most people won't walk back behind the front table. Far better to put a table on each side of your booth instead. I would try for more height variation -- it's important to get at least some products closer to eye level of the people walking by.

Lots of good ideas in this thread that would fit with your color and decor preferences: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30560


----------



## Susie (Aug 1, 2014)

What I see is dark brown, light brown, dark brown.  Not very interesting.  I like the tablecloth, but you are not selling the tablecloth.

Everyone above has a point about the banner, the colors, the heights, and the cards.


----------



## Aline (Aug 1, 2014)

sarahcycled said:


> I don't have a banner yet. That's another question I had, I dint know where to get one made.



A fellow vendor got a fantastic banner made by VistaPrint for $30.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2014)

Susie said:


> What I see is dark brown, light brown, dark brown.  Not very interesting.



Thats what I see too, its just too dark. I would use a nice lighter solid color table cloth then make the signs in a matching color to brighten it up some.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 2, 2014)

I think a plain white cloth would really pop this a lot.  Other than that, get more product out there - I love the look of it in general but it is more like an exclusive display which may not be the feel that people at a market are after


----------



## Susie (Aug 2, 2014)

The display DeeAnna linked has a LOT going right for it!

The cloth is plain, and has only a lighter shade to set it off.  Attention goes to the products. Lots of heights, and all of them have items.  Draws the eyes up and around.  

Some of the displays are round, some are rectangular or square.  I like that, although I can't exactly explain why. The greenery makes me feel the products are natural, and the way it wraps around and through the items draws my eyes.  No "closed" circles to hold my eyes in one place.

Lots of products!  This tells me that they think they are going to move lots of it, but I better hurry up so they don't run out.  

There is no "back table" issue going on.  I can get right to the products without "invading" their private space.  I know otherwise, but I still feel like I am invading their space. 

There is an unwrapped "tester" bar for each one. So I can see what I am getting without having to buy the one all those people handled.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm usually an advocate of solid color table coverings, but in this case, I actually like that yours is printed. I like that it's a large design, I think that's what makes it work. To me, small patterns look busy. This adds the pop of color that you need. I like that you're using just two colors, blue and brown. I think they work well together. I like that the crates look rustic, but the design on your table covering is more sophisticated, not rustic or country themed. I like that contrast! I like that you have elevation, with the crates in back, but I think the display on top looks a little cluttered, haphazard. If it were me, I would take the signs you have on the little holders that are in front of the baskets, and attach them to the back of the basket, so that you have fewer things sitting on the crates. 

Are the soap dishes for sale? If not, I would remove them. They're cute, but they add to the clutter. Or maybe use one up front to hold your business cards. Move the cake plate back a little bit, and put the cards in front. If you don't have business cards yet, you should. You can print them up yourself, I started out that way, or you can get them cheap from Vistaprint. Your customers need to know how to get in touch with you when they want to order more of your soap! 

And most definitely a banner, with your business name, and make the lettering big enough so that people can see it from a distance. Kittie gave you some excellent advice on how to make one. You want to be able to draw people in from far away. Study some of the banners here on Pinterest.  http://www.pinterest.com/hiphiphandmade/banners-and-signs-for-craft-shows/  Which ones catch your eye? Why? What is it about them that draws your attention? Use that info when you design your own banner. Vistaprint also makes banners, and I had my last one made here....  http://www.allstatebanners.com/  If I were you, I'd hang the banner at the back of your tent, up high. That way, you won't cover the pop of color that you get from your table covering. I'd go with a white background, and lettering in the blue color from your table covering. But that's just me. 

It's hard to see in the picture, but do your soaps have labels on them? If they do, I'd try to add some of that blue color to the labels, so that they're not so monochromatic. I like the blue and brown color theme. 

Look at craft fair displays on Pinterest and notice the things you like and those you don't. What is it about them that would make you want to walk over there from a distance? For me, it's color, I'm always attracted to a colorful display. Or which ones would not interest you at all?  In a craft fair, you can easily get lost in a sea of displays, or you can stand out. Pick a look, develop your brand, and customers will remember it, and know to look for you the next time. My customers tell me that they know to look for my vibrant green table covering. Yours might look for the blue swirls. It doesn't happen over night, it takes time, but it's something to think about as you put together your display. I think you have made a good start. Best of luck to you!


----------



## sarahcycled (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Lots of good ideas here. I wish I made lots of money , or is use all the suggestions at once. As it is, I'll have to just do a little here and there. I especially appreciate navigator's comments.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2014)

Get more product in view. From what I see you really do not have enough choice to even make booth fees, and it is a Big mistake I see at many craft and farmer markets. The tablecloth is just toooo busy. If you want dark trays then use a light solid color table cover. Sorry, there is nothing that would attract me to the both and it is correct customers will not go into a booth to a back table. You can get another table and set up as an L so customers can see walt up to the tables. Tables can also be stack at different levels, adding more real estate to your booth space. You want different levels to add in eye appeal and make it easier for the customer to see your product. If you are selling in a market with multiple soap vendors you have to do sometime to get the customers to Your booth. Big variety and eye appeal are what works. I use black and let my soaps and labels add in the color and I do just as well with or without a banner.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 2, 2014)

I honestly think it is lovely and very aesthetically pleasing. I would get a banner as previously stated and maybe make your signs on the table a little bigger, add some pops of color, but I like it a lot. I would go up to your table and buy buy buy. I am a shopper and love that pottery barn and old world feeling, so your table would entice me.


----------



## sarahcycled (Aug 2, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> I honestly think it is lovely and very aesthetically pleasing. I would get a banner as previously stated and maybe make your signs on the table a little bigger, add some pops of color, but I like it a lot. I would go up to your table and buy buy buy. I am a shopper and love that pottery barn and old world feeling, so your table would entice me.




Thanks!


----------



## AKjulz (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a bit hard to tell from the pic, do you have one table or two there?  At first glance I thought the crates were on a second table.  Sounds like other posters thought the same thing. 
This may be repetitive, but  I think you need more product.  The stuff in the baskets needs to be up higher... Put fluff in the bottom to get items more visible or tilt the baskets forward slightly by putting something under the back.  It all feels a little too straight to me also, the crates are all together and the soap is all perfectly aligned on the perfectly aligned trays.  People may just not want to mess up the display maybe try some angles.
I think the size of your signs are okay but I would make the lettering larger and place them differently so they aren't blocking the product. 
I like the table covering, maybe you could introduce more of the blue elsewhere. A cloth napkin lining the baskets or under the baskets with the point hanging down the crate perhaps?  
I think you're off to a great start.  And remember, displays are always a work in progress.


----------



## Kittie (Aug 5, 2014)

I was under the impression that you have what you have and don't wish to spend a lot of money, I liked what you have already too. My suggestions was based on that idea of you're saving money by adding to what you have, and enhancing what you do already have. I like all the suggestions. But I still love your tablecloth :smile: and I think it is pretty, not too busy once you add a banner, etc. My thoughts would be that a solid color cloth would be harder to keep looking fresh and clean. Just following a few of the suggestions on this thread could help out a lot!
Kittie
PS, I haven't figured out here how to follow threads I'm  commenting on, are there some settings I need to subscribe to so I  can find the threads I have posted in and want to follow?  I've searched the site, cant find a settings menu :-(

Oh, and please post some new pics after you've made your changes. We'd all love to see it!
Kittie


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 5, 2014)

You have received a lot of good advice.  You can get a banner from Vistaprint for a very reasonable price.  I've gotten two from them and they are still going strong for several years now.  They run sales almost weekely.   I agree with a plain tablecloth but you could use the current one as a runner or accent on the table.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 5, 2014)

I think a smaller tablecloth in a solid color (white or blue or black) over that one would look nice - then the pattern would frame it, and the soaps would "pop" against the solid background. But I am a nub, so this all may be conjecture....


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 5, 2014)

I actually like the fabric - it's attention getting. And I think with the wooden trays the soaps are displayed on, the soap doesn't get lost in the fabric. I think with a more neutral fabric, the wood of the crates and the trays, and the brown of the labels, would just become one big beige/brown "blah".

Maybe go for some height?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 5, 2014)

Some pretty color solid tablecloths can be purchased from The Table Cloth Factory quite inexpensive and table cloths are easily laundered, I use black and find I can wipe of most marks that show with a wet wipe. You really want to showcase your product not the table covering. Brown, or any shade of brown, definetly would not work with brown trays. I have 3.5 ft wide boards at different heights that I use for elevation, which I covered with damask patterened table runners for a couple of years. I finally cut up a tablecloth to make board covers and it looks so much better having the same as the tablecoverings. 
Also if using chalk boards for signs I would make some and use a different color chalk paint. The black chalk boards go dead in front of the dark brown baskets. It is also very easy to buy sign holders at an office supply and print out pretty signs


----------



## sarahcycled (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are some of the changes I made at my most recent craft show. I really need to work on making the tent space more inviting and "whole" in the future


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 13, 2014)

I like that a lot!


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 13, 2014)

How about using the blue cloth (or some other) behind the display as a curtain/backdrop?  I like the signage better here (despite chalkboard anything making me cringe) because it fits with the theme/tone, and it feels brighter overall.  If you have more product, I would consider doing two layers on each pad (simple, but lusciously abundant).  If not the cloth backdrop, a banner would be a nice addition (something behind you, anyhow)

Re the chalkboards, just read the comment before mine, and I would suggest sticking with the blue accents you have elsewhere (pale blue pads, blue accent on stand), and pick up some foamcore that you can cover with a pale blue/grey fabric or paint some inexpensive frames - although to be honest they don't disappear quite as dramatically as they could, as the theme allows for the low contrast quite well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like this.  You do need more product to display.  I try to make my display look abundant and not limited.   A banner in blues/brown would set it off nicely.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 13, 2014)

another thought....maybe blue cloth liners in the upper baskets or a runner on the top of the crates.  That lovely smoky blue of the soap stand is a nice colour - not overwhelming, and pleasant with the browns and tans.


----------



## neeners (Aug 14, 2014)

your most recent one looks much better than the first!  way to go!!!

 I've never set up a shop, but have been to MANY markets, and what I've noticed about your new one is there's not really another pop of colour.  you don't have to use the blue cloth you had before, but maybe a bunch of flowers from another vendor (I'm assuming you're at a farmer's market and not just a craft market) in a small mason jar on top of a crate just to give a pop of colour?


----------



## sarahcycled (Aug 23, 2014)

I like the idea of using my old table cloth as a curtain. And I am all for using different price signs, I just can't figure out how to make them wind-proof as well as high enough to be visible. I like those price signs that sit up high, but I can't find them online.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 23, 2014)

You could paint your chalk boards with a color chalk paint so they stand out against the wood backdrop. Chalk paint comes in quite a few different colors


----------



## Spice (Aug 24, 2014)

sarahcycled said:


> I don't have a banner yet. That's another question I had, I dint know where to get one made.
> 
> Also with the cloth, I can see why I may need a less busy cloth, but I also want to keep some color in my display so it stands out-- especially on dreary days.
> 
> ...



I havent used these people, the prices are up my alley, and I have very little money.

http://www.bannersonthecheap.com/?p...497345773D3D&gclid=CPHbz76xrMACFc1i7Aod-CcAbg


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 5, 2014)

that new loook is really good


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 8, 2014)

I got this banner from printrunner, cheap and quick.  I try to use a different tablecloth that coordinates with the seasons. 

I like your setup!


----------



## bodybym (Oct 5, 2014)

I find that saying "Hi" or "Good Morning" helps to draw people in. I used to do a farmers market, and just by saying "Good Morning" I used to get people to stop and often buy. It was a no-hawking farmers market, which is fine by me. I find that just engaging people when they walk by went a long way.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 15, 2014)

sarahcycled said:


> I like the idea of using my old table cloth as a curtain. And I am all for using different price signs, I just can't figure out how to make them wind-proof as well as high enough to be visible. I like those price signs that sit up high, but I can't find them online.



Not too sure what you mean by "those price signs that sit up high", but here's something I do. Take a length of wire and a small wooden block (you could also use polymer clay or an apple or a bar of soap, whatever you can stick the wire into), and make a spiral at the other end and insert a piece of card stock in it, with the price. Hope I've explained that well enough for you to visualize it. I don't do prices like that, but I put suggestions like, "Makes a great stocking stuffer!", and other ideas of why soap makes a great gift. They kind of "float" above the display, making them easily visible. Does that help?


----------

